# PEDAL STEEL by Impact Soundworks - Available NOW w/ intro pricing!



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 7, 2019)

Impact Soundworks is proud to announce the release of *PEDAL STEEL*, a virtual guitar that captures the true sound of this quintessential American instrument!

Developed by Dimitris Plagiannis, creator of our *Django* and *Turkish Oud* libraries, *PEDAL STEEL *allows you to create expressive performances: sonorous leads, chords, and harmonized melodies using just a single instance.







*Overview*

You don't need to be an expert at playing pedal steel guitars to understand this virtual instrument: Dimitris has introduced a unique and intuitive way to perform melody & harmony parts without multiple tracks or takes.

In "Harmonized Mono" mode, you can play expressive lead parts in the right hand with automatic pitch bends and optional auto-vibrato. Holding harmony keys in the left hand while playing with the right triggers interval harmonies that intelligently follow your playing. With a few minutes of practice, you'll find it incredibly easy to play beautiful harmonized melodies!

If you want to dive in further, our bespoke harmonization editor allows you to define custom intervals and settings for each harmony key, opening up endless musical possibilities.






*Pedal Steel* also includes our powerful CONSOLE modular mixer & FX rack. Here you can mix between DI and amped signals, plus use up to 30 different FX modules from EQs to custom amps, cabinets, delay, chorus, and much more.






*Instrument Walkthrough*

**

*Key Features*


Nearly 10,000 samples recorded through DI (clean) and two amps
Three voicing modes: polyphonic, poly legato, harmonized mono
Six fret positions to choose from, altering the performance timbre
Manual and automatic vibrato modes
Beautiful automatic legato slides
Normal and harmonic articulations
Humanization options for timing, tune and noise

*Demos*

Enjoy our rich demo playlist showcasing Pedal Steel in many contexts!



*Availability*

*Pedal Steel* is available now for the intro price of $149 (MSRP: $199) for Kontakt Player and is fully NKS compatible.

*Get Pedal Steel Now!*


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, that sounds great. Very Western-swing.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 7, 2019)

cant wait!


----------



## Gavin Luke (Jun 7, 2019)

Sweet!!! Would love it if there are some cool presets similar to the sounds Daniel Lanois has created with his pedal steel setup.


----------



## feck (Jun 7, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## TimCox (Jun 7, 2019)

YES. There hasn't been a legitimate pedal steel library since Wavelore's steel.

Super excited.

Hopefully it'll be as playable as WL's old library?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 7, 2019)

TimCox said:


> There hasn't been a legitimate pedal steel library since Wavelore's steel.


From rags to riches in one week. See this thread:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-midi-pedal-steel-guitar-check-it-out.82738/

I know that I will eventually get both.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 7, 2019)

TimCox said:


> YES. There hasn't been a legitimate pedal steel library since Wavelore's steel.
> 
> Super excited.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be as playable as WL's old library?




I think you'll be very happy with the playability. That was a BIG focus of the design. Videos to come


----------



## TimCox (Jun 7, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> From rags to riches in one week. See this thread:
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-midi-pedal-steel-guitar-check-it-out.82738/
> 
> I know that I will eventually get both.



We are all truly blessed this week


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 9, 2019)

Wavelore's has been the only pedal steel library for many years now, as far as I know. I own it, but can't remember if it still works (I switched to Soundiron for the Theremin a few years back, as theirs is better and also I think I was concerned about how long a library would work that is from a defunct vendor, or at least a dormant vendor as the last I saw in these parts, the business is not active).

This has to be one of the hardest instruments to pull off via sampling, but looking at the GUI, there seems to be adequate controls. As with the real thing though, it might take some gymanstics to pull off a believable part in real-time vs. post-editing. But that's OK.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2019)

The Wavelore still works and I like it, but it's a pain in the ass.

Some _great_ tone in this one, congrats! I hope the sweet vibrato of a real pedal steel is included and somewhat controllable, though that's probably pretty hard to do. I hear bits of it, but I don't hear it consistently.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 9, 2019)

One interesting point about Pedal Steel (and Lap Steel, and even regular Electric Guitar), is that the Volume Pedal preference is for one of three similar brands (I bought the Hilton Electronics version) that have super-high sensitivity, last forever, and are not potentiometer based. This is in stark contrast to an Ernie Ball type volume pedal, on all counts.

One could always go round-trip ADDA and do the same thing with a library, I suppose, but as the intent is NOT to colour the sound AT ALL, this also is an ideal candidate for MIDI, as the Volume Pedal itself isn't meant to be part of the "sound" as would be one's favourite distortion pedal (for instance).

But as standard MIDI only has 127 levels, I'd like to ask if this library will be implementing High resolution MIDI for some of the parameters (e.g. two-byte vs. one-byte, for far more detailed nuances on stuff like volume swells)? In a mix, it might not be noticeable, but if it's a naked soloed part and front-and-center, 127 levels on the programmed Volume Pedal might sound a bit too granular (at least, to discerning ears). It may be a moot point in this context though.

I agree that the Wavelore product was a PITA to work with. I always admire trailblazers though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 9, 2019)

Kontakt doesn't support 14-bit MIDI CCs so that's not happening, but volume pedal CC is smoothed internally using a bit of lag processing directly on the CC modulator.

You can also adjust the volume pedal response with a shaper table.

This library is a loooot easier to use than Wavelore's in real-time. I think many people here will be happy, as Andrew has already said.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 9, 2019)

That all sounds very well-thought-out. I had been holding out on two pedal steel parts, wondering if I should do them instead on my lap steel (not that I'm very competent), but every other Impact Soundworks library has astonished me with its realism even after I start comparing to real instruments. 

The Harmonization control is especially innovative, and typical of the sorts of ways that ISW attacks each instrument in a unique and studied fashion. I'm just hoping the intro price period won't end up being while I'm gone (godson's wedding coming up soon). I'll shoot them an email if that ends up being the case though; they've always been very accommodating.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> I think you'll be very happy with the playability. That was a BIG focus of the design. Videos to come



Ooh!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 13, 2019)

New demos have been added to the player today! A lovely arrangement of the classic "Sleep Walk" tune by Santo & Johnny, as well as an original by Brad Jerkins. Enjoy 

(Also - we should be on course for a release next week! Encoding from Native Instruments has just finished.)


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 13, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> New demos have been added to the player today! A lovely arrangement of the classic "Sleep Walk" tune by Santo & Johnny, as well as an original by Brad Jerkins. Enjoy
> 
> (Also - we should be on course for a release next week! Encoding from Native Instruments has just finished.)



Fantastic! Always loved that song and it really sells the quality of the library.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 13, 2019)

Are slides possible without re-attack?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 13, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Are slides possible without re-attack?



Yes.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 13, 2019)

Great! I realized I didn't make my question clearer.

Are slides of a fifth and an octave possible, both up and down without a re-attack at the top note, and that note will still sound and can be vibrato'd?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 13, 2019)

Then I’m in. Can’t wait.


----------



## frontline (Jun 15, 2019)

A common distinction is made between pedal steel _owners_ and pedal steel _players_. With only ~5 years experience with the instrument I still place myself the former group. Based on what I've seen/heard thus far, I'm looking forward to this VI...and becoming, not just an owner, but a true programmer of the ISW Pedal Steel!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m looking forward to this. The slides sound authentic in the demo.
I’d still use the Wavelore on a separate MIDI Channel just for emulating the actual Pedals on a C or E6. Selected PBend ranges applied to an FC7 Expression using my Scope MIDI Devices for additional curve modifiers and lag processing.

Damn I might have to sit down because it seems to pull of the tricks I want to do I’d need AFT and dual FC7s.

This thing sounds fantastic.
Chingalay...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 15, 2019)

You don't need selected PB ranges with this pedal steel, the harmonize engine is much simpler and maybe also a bit more flexible than Wavelore's system IMHO. Overall the whole library is a lot more down to earth and easier to use and play in realtime.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jun 16, 2019)

I can smell the horse's breath and the sand from the desert on this one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 16, 2019)

E.D., have you ever tried to produce a track with the Wavelore? I ask because I’ve done at least a dozen and probably more, and I sure as HELL hope the harmonization is a LOT easier.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2019)

Nope I just (tried) playing it in realtime. This one is a loooot easier to use. And yes, harmonization is much easier to set up.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 17, 2019)

Ohhh, this looks like a must try..

I would love it, if there was a mode where the vi could analyze a track recorded with a slide/bar guitar converted to midi, and suggested a performance based on that (thats how I probably would record the track anyway).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 20, 2019)

Release day is almost upon us! In the meantime, we've just uploaded the library trailer along with a slew of new demos in the SoundCloud player. Enjoy!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 20, 2019)

This is awesome news! A very good chance I'll be picking up this library.


----------



## Henning (Jun 20, 2019)

This is an absolutely lovely and so easily playable library. I really had so much fun with this one!


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 20, 2019)

Henning said:


> I really had so much fun with this one!


Since the product isn't released yet, this suggests you are a beta tester. Are you? When beta testers, or others with pre-release copies, comment in pre-release threads, I think they should disclose the fact.


----------



## Henning (Jun 20, 2019)

Ah, sorry. Yes sure, I did a demo. I'm just a bit excited for this one  .


----------



## GtrString (Jun 21, 2019)

Any news on the pricing?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 21, 2019)

I think it was $149 intro?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 25, 2019)

*Pedal Steel is now available!*

Intro pricing is $149 (MSRP $199) with full Kontakt Player / NKS compatibility. 

For a quick overview of how easy the instrument is to play and the instant 'out of the box' results you can get, check out our brief walkthrough video:


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 25, 2019)

Watching the brief tutorial video, it seems relatively straight-forward to program (and play). Especially when comparing it to Wavelore. 

Arg! I'm so freaking tempted!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 27, 2019)

Really looking forward to put this to use!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven’t had time to try it out, so I haven’t bought yet- but I definitely will during the into pricing. The tone is wonderful and ease of operation seems stellar. I have two questions:

1. None of the demos feature fast picking solo lines, say, constant 8th notes at 180 BPM. Any reason why not?

2. How would you go about relatively instant, or at least faster, onset of vibrato? A steel player will often bend up to a three note chord and start his or her vibrato at the apex. I assume vibrato speed can be controlled via CC? Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, vibrato rate and depth are both automatable parameters.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks.

Maybe I’ll just do a fast picking user demo.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 28, 2019)

How long is intro sale?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 28, 2019)

It will run until July 7th. Also, we are working on another tutorial video focusing specifically on getting the best results out of Harmonized Mono mode. Whether you're on the fence or you already own the instrument, this should help explain things even more.


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 29, 2019)

Just purchased and downloaded. I am excited about this product. Gonna dive into the manual and tutorial but right out of the gate, it brought a huge smile to my face. Well done Andrew and team!!


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm in. Downloading now. 
Ready for O.J. Red Rhodes ...


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 29, 2019)

I've been playing with this for a couple of hours now. I'm using with Liquidsonics 7th Heaven Pro reverb and it's really good. I think I'll need to get an expression pedal for swells since I'd prefer to do that in real time. There is some very smart programming in this library. If you've ever sat down to a pedal steel, this is so much easier and a whole lot cheaper, and most importantly, convincing. No, it won't take the place of an accomplished pedal steel player but how many of them are out there at your disposal? I had always wanted to take up pedal steel until I sat down to one and realized I'd have to eat, drink, and sleep pedal steel for a decade or 2, and even then I'd most likely come out as mediocre. I definitely appreciate this library. Been waiting for years.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm having an installation problem. It's probably something stupid I'm doing. Apparently, there's no longer an "add libraries" tab on my K5.7.1, it now makes you go to Native Access. I registered the serial and it seems to be fine, but when I browse to where the content is, it doesn't seem to see the folder. Anyone?

SOLVED AND SOUNDS GREAT! SEE POST TOWARDS END.


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, I had that issue at first. Have you extracted the files, i.e. the 1st rar, which then automatically extracts rar's 2 and 3? Once you have the complete directory for the Pedal Steel, place it where you want it. Then, in Native Access (once you've registered the code), find it in "Not Installed" and then to "Locate"; then "Browse" to where you put the directory. That worked for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Jerry. When I get to "browse" I browse to where the folder is, but the "install" button stays greyed out. I have no idea why.


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

The file structure matches mine. So when you "locate folder" you navigate as far as "Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel" (no further than that)?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

‘zactly. The button then just stays greyed out.


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

Ooh. You registered the serial number?

In "Instruments" folder, you have Pedal Steel.nki ?
In "Documentation / Pedal Steel Samples / Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel / Samples" .. you should have Pedal_Steel_0.nkc ... 134KB
Pedal_Steel_0.nkx ... 2.047,658KB
Pedal_Steel_1.nkc ... 243KB
Pedal_Steel_1.nkx ... 2,048,300KB
Pedal_Steel_2.nkc ... 243KB
Pedal_Steel_2.nkx ... 1,953,642KB

... is that all present and correct?

(I have to leave for a few hours now, I'll get back later)

jdf


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 30, 2019)

I was missing content in the samples folder so I unpacked the 3 sample folders separately and dragged them into the main folder and had to show Kontakt where they were located. I'm using Kontakt 6 in Windows 10. I also forgot I didn't have winrar since I had just built a new computer and had to download a new version of that, so I'm not sure where the installation blame should lie but as always, I just start dragging files into various folders until something clicks. I had this same problem with their Pearl Grand Piano library. It was a strange installation.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

I've shown Native access everything it asked for, I've dl'd twice and still I can't get it to locate the library. 4 hrs of wasted time.


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 30, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I've shown Native access everything it asked for, I've dl'd twice and still I can't get it to locate the library. 4 hrs of wasted time.


Stupid question but you don't have an older version of Kontakt that NI Access is seeing instead of 5.7.1?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Mebbe? I'm running it off 5.7.1


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 30, 2019)

That structure isn't quite correct, there shouldn't be a "Pedal Steel Samples" folder at all. Put whatever is in there (should be NKX files) in to the regular Samples folder. Maybe that's throwing Native Access off?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Andrew-no good, I'm afraid. Here's what I have now:






zircon_st said:


> That structure isn't quite correct, there shouldn't be a "Pedal Steel Samples" folder at all. Put whatever is in there (should be NKX files) in to the regular Samples folder. Maybe that's throwing Native Access off?



I'm running full K5.7.1 on a Mac with El Cap, 10.11.6


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

Ironically I'm now having a problem. 
I had the missing samples message - I always did with the instrument and got round it the usual way of just navigating to the samples location. So I tried the batch re-save which I've successfully used before - see - 
https://support.native-instruments....-Samples-for-a-KONTAKT-Library-Batch-re-save- 
.. and now Kontakt can't find the samples - it loads the instrument without the samples. 
Is there a way to un-register from Native Access and re-register again? At the moment I can't get the samples to load at all (un-installed, re-installed, but no use).

jdf


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 30, 2019)

Once you register a serial you cannot unregister it - it's added to your NI user account, forever.


@NYC Composer - that's a pretty weird issue. All that's required is to select (NOT open) the overarching library folder (the one that contains .nicnt file in it), and press Install. Then NA does its thing and reports when library is installed successfully.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

ED-you see my folder (posted earlier in this thread). I did what Andrew suggested and moved files into the sample folder. I don't have the option of opening it or not-when NA has me navigate to the enclosing folder with the .nicnt, I can "cancel" or "open". When I "open" it takes me back to the "Locate Pedal Steel" folder but the install button is greyed out.

Ive dl'd the files twice...in the unpacking there's apparently an error in how they unpack, but it shouldn't affect anything. I'm using WinZip to unpack and it seems to be fine, I get three .rar's for samples and one for instruments and they all unzip fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yup, more than a mild error re. unpacking. I've used UnRar X to unpack hundreds of Mac libraries, but today it told me the the first sample file wasn't valid...in spite of downloading it twice. I then found a program called The Unarchiver and it unpacked the sample file(s). Finally got this installed after over a hour of fiddling.

Larry, here's a screen shot of my file structure. Do compare, but at a glance it looks the same as yours.




I'm thinking that maybe your problem is somewhere else...such as your older o/s and version of Kontakt or something that has gone wrong in NA for you. One simply adds the serial number in NA and once it's recognized one next goes into "Uninstalled" and selects Pedal Steel. NA should ask you to Browse to locate the Pedal Steel folder, and once you see it in the browser, click "Open" then NA should proceed with the installation. Does any of this help?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Frank-well, it helps in that it confirms that I've done everything you said and it hasn't worked 

I didn't see anything on the Impact Soundworks site that said anything about operating system, just said K5.7 or above, which I have. I'd be happy to update to 5.8.1 if necessary, but I can't get above El Capitan on my old Mac Pro without a kludge of some sort.

WinZip has always been reliable for me...jeez, I dunno.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 30, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I don't have the option of opening it or not-when NA has me navigate to the enclosing folder with the .nicnt, I can "cancel" or "open". When I "open" it takes me back to the "Locate Pedal Steel" folder but the install button is greyed out.



Care to record a short video of how you do it? Can simply be a GIF, which you can do with the free LICEcap program. https://www.cockos.com/licecap/


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Fuck me blind. Latest NA requires 10.12.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

ED-of course, no way to roll back NA to an earlier version? It updated me without giving me any choice, just by opening it.


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Once you register a serial you cannot unregister it - it's added to your NI user account, forever.



Ok - maybe I don't need to de-register it, but what do I need to do to get Kontakt to see the samples? The instrument loads - but doesn't play the samples.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Larry, if you type "Roll back Native Access" into Google, you'll find lots of answers. First, just download an older version then trash the new one completely and install the old one. What I don't know..and Mario can answer this...is if when you open the 'old' version if it will just get updated to the latest version automatically...and you are back to 'square one'!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2019)

jerrydf said:


> Ok - maybe I don't need to de-register it, but what do I need to do to get Kontakt to see the samples? The instrument loads - but doesn't play the samples.


When you are doing a batch resave, and it shows 'missing samples', are you saying you are unable to point it to the correct sample folder?? Is your sample folder identical to the one in the screen shot above??


----------



## jerrydf (Jun 30, 2019)

playz123 said:


> When you are doing a batch resave, and it shows 'missing samples', are you saying you are unable to point it to the correct sample folder?? Is your sample folder identical to the one in the screen shot above??



It doesn't show "missing samples" on batch re-save. It just doesn't load the samples when I load the instrument.

The file structure isn't like above - it had the samples in [Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel\Documentation\Pedal Steel Samples\Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel\Samples].

When I first installed the instrument I had the "missing samples" box and I had to point Kontakt to the correct path, and it played fine. So I decided to be clever and do the batch re-save, that's when I first had the no-play problem.

The folder [Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel\Samples] just has Pedal steel.nkc (21KB), and Pedal Steel.nkr (26.898MB)in it.

So I copied the samples files into the samples folder, as you have above, and it still doesn't load the samples. The samples are present in the folder, but Kontakt doesn't connect to them.

jdf


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Larry, if you type "Roll back Native Access" into Google, you'll find lots of answers. First, just download an older version then trash the new one completely and install the old one. What I don't know..and Mario can answer this...is if when you open the 'old' version if it will just get updated to the latest version automatically...and you are back to 'square one'!


Thanks Frank-nice pickup on the "older system", and yeah, I get it-I might go through the same unwanted updating process.

Guess I'll wait for ED to check in. Thanks again!


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 30, 2019)

Torture! I'm dying for some examples of people using it. Pedal steel was always the achilles heel in the VI universe, looking forward to this. 

I remember a pedal steel DX7 patch I used a bunch back in the 80s that made me totally happy then. I shudder to think what it might sound like now. But I shudder easily...


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2019)

jerrydf said:


> It doesn't show "missing samples" on batch re-save. It just doesn't load the samples when I load the instrument.
> 
> The file structure isn't like above - it had the samples in [Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel\Documentation\Pedal Steel Samples\Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel\Samples].
> 
> ...


Possibly, when you did the batch resave, without the correct file structure, Kontakt keeps looking for the samples now in the wrong place now. Try completely uninstalling the library from Kontakt and on your computer (see NI's guide to uninstalling a Kontakt library completely) then start again, making sure your file structure is exactly as shown above. Then batch resave the new version.

Mac: https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/210291865
PC: https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/209569069


----------



## cyoder (Jun 30, 2019)

jerrydf said:


> When I first installed the instrument I had the "missing samples" box and I had to point Kontakt to the correct path, and it played fine. So I decided to be clever and do the batch re-save, that's when I first had the no-play problem.


Sounds like you may have hit "Skip missing" during the batch re-save. That essentially saves the patch with the samples it can't find removed, which would account for no samples playing. If that's what happened you may have to extract the .nki from the original download to get the original back that still references the samples. Hope that helps.

Best,


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

SOLVED.

I should have tried this a day ago-I changed the install path to an internal SSD rather than an external SSD. I have no idea why it has to be that way, but it now works, and it is fan-friggin'tastic. Don't delay, buy it today! Sounds great, works out of the box, and you can do fully harmonized pedal steels tracks in ONE PASS without driving yourself nuts. ISW has a total winner here.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 30, 2019)

Phew, glad you got it sorted out!

I'm not sure why installing to external drive would be a problem there...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2019)

Mac extended journaled. Weird. I just ran First aid on the damn disk, seems to be okay.

I hate mysteries.


----------



## jerrydf (Jul 1, 2019)

cyoder said:


> Sounds like you may have hit "Skip missing" during the batch re-save. That essentially saves the patch with the samples it can't find removed, which would account for no samples playing. If that's what happened you may have to extract the .nki from the original download to get the original back that still references the samples. Hope that helps.



Thanks - not sure I hit skip, but it's always likely (with me). I'll try the nki when I get back tonight, thanks

jdf


----------



## playz123 (Jul 1, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Mac extended journaled. Weird. I just ran First aid on the damn disk, seems to be okay.
> 
> I hate mysteries.


Very mysterious, especially since the external SSD is formatted the same as the internal SSD. Can you install other libraries via NA on that external drive??
In NA Preferences (middle icon, top right corner of NA GUI), are you showing your external drive in "Content Location"? (e.g. My default drive is an external SSD drive "Samples Four").


----------



## jerrydf (Jul 1, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Possibly, when you did the batch resave, without the correct file structure, Kontakt keeps looking for the samples now in the wrong place now. Try completely uninstalling the library from Kontakt and on your computer (see NI's guide to uninstalling a Kontakt library completely) then start again, making sure your file structure is exactly as shown above. Then batch resave the new version.



Done it! Thanks Playz123 (all the way from beautiful Vancouver Island, I see. I know Nanaimo and Qualicum Beach).
I completely removed the libraries, including the registries for the instrument and started all over again.
Thanks for your help, much appreciated. 

jdf


----------



## dvicontrol (Jul 3, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> .... Also, we are working on another tutorial video focusing specifically on getting the best results out of Harmonized Mono mode. Whether you're on the fence or you already own the instrument, this should help explain things even more.



Please Please Please do this and other tutorials like it re: using Harmonized Mono mode to make classic pedal steel moves. And the videos should discuss and explain the built-in harmony settings, what they are, what they do, how they relate to each other, and how to use them to make classic pedal steel moves and sounds.

Really looking forward to these tutorials you say you're going to do. Much needed. Please announce here when you do.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 3, 2019)

dvicontrol said:


> Please Please Please do this and other tutorials like it re: using Harmonized Mono mode to make classic pedal steel moves. And the videos should discuss and explain the built-in harmony settings, what they are, what they do, how they relate to each other, and how to use them to make classic pedal steel moves and sounds.
> 
> Really looking forward to these tutorials you say you're going to do. Much needed. Please announce here when you do.


There actually is quite a bit of useful information already available. The product page at the web site provides more information on what the various colored keys do (the manual could be improved in that regard). How to set harmonies is covered in the manual and is actually quite cleverly designed and, of course, the demo files demonstrate many "classic moves" and are a great way to learn ways to use the instrument effectively. A little time working with these resources may be required, but they definitely should help in the meantime.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 4, 2019)

As requested: we've created a new tutorial video showing how the innovative "Harmonized Mono" mode works. In less than 5 minutes you'll see how you can harmonize a simple melody without writing entire harmony parts, or keyswitching constantly 



Also, as a reminder, intro pricing for this instrument ends soon (July 7th!)


----------



## playz123 (Jul 4, 2019)

Good tutorial, Andrew! In addition, personally I'm also finding an Expression pedal very useful when playing Pedal Steel. Perhaps I should also mention that the little disk icon to the right of the harmonization settings has some useful presets. Of course, it's also where one can store and recall user-created harmonization settings.


----------



## Tod (Jul 4, 2019)

Not available....


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2019)

You could've PM'd the member instead.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 5, 2019)

Anyone got this yet, and can report back how you like it?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 5, 2019)

GtrString said:


> Anyone got this yet, and can report back how you like it?


Maybe check out the previous posts in this thread? Lots of us are liking it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 6, 2019)

Love it.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 6, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Maybe check out the previous posts in this thread? Lots of us are liking it.



Yeah, cool. Maybe some sound samples in fresh compositions then?


----------



## Donny Grace (Jul 7, 2019)

Another very happy purchaser here. Up and running and spent a few hours with it already. Very pleased so far. I thought at first, based on some of the demos, that it sounded a little thin. But after delving into it realized a lot of options are there for the sound from DI to amped versions, and even combinations. Like someone else mentioned, I years back got close to an acceptable sound with a DX7. But usually I've resorted to loops (actual phrasing and licks performed by a pro steel player) when I wanted a convincing pedal steel on a recording. And the main reason for that being that there just hasn't been a softsynth or sample library IMO that came close. However, using loops has its limitations, particularly from an arrangement standpoint. So I've longed for years for a really good VI. There's a reason it likely hasn't been addressed much as the steel is possibly one of the most difficult instruments to produce in a playable form because there is so much skill and technique involved with playing the instrument -- techniques and variables which need to be made available to the user. But looks like they've pretty much nailed it. Kudos to Impact Soundworks for taking on the challenge. Very pleased with the capability AND the sound.


----------



## Donny Grace (Jul 7, 2019)

Trying out the Pedal Steel harmony capability. Finding it quite easy to use. Only the melody here was played and all the harmony was created by Pedal Steel using the key switching. I was even able to manipulate an odd chord I wanted by doing a temporary key change. Most anything seems to be possible. Tempo also doesn't seem to be an issue.
http://www.donnygrace.com/You_Are_My_Sunshine.mp3


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 8, 2019)

Despite my cat's vet bills tapping every spendable dollar I have and forcing me to live off beans and rice, I jumped on the intro sale for the Pedal Steel anyway, because this is one of those instruments that I've needed for years. After playing around with it for a while, I can confidently say this library has successfully closed the gap.

It's a well thought-out system built around excellent sampling. You have the needed control over how the instrument performs, and yet, there's nothing intimidating or overly-complicated about it. If you're the most basic of keyboard players, the one-note harmony feature will have you cutting tracks in no time. For more control, you can jump in and out of harmonies and voice modes using key switches which are thoughtfully designed to latch only where desired. If you want to build your parts from scratch, note-by-note, using several instances of the library, you can simply put each instance into one-note harmony mode, _not_ hold down any harmony keys, and play away.

I think the intro period ended yesterday, but I see the intro price is still active. If anyone in need of a pedal steel was on the fence about this library, I'd suggest jumping on this one ASAP. I'm glad I did. (Don't worry folks, my cat will still get all his meds. Heheh)

Well done, ISW!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words! Also, we've just released a new video today covering exactly how to download, install, and activate the library. There were some questions about the new 'folder merge' method which can be a bit tricky depending on your OS. This video walks you through exactly how to do it, step by step.


----------



## madsyentist (Sep 11, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, vibrato rate and depth are both automatable parameters.


 for some reason when I set the auto vibrato it cuts of after a while is there a way to set it where it will stay?


----------



## David Gregg (May 26, 2020)

playz123 said:


> Good tutorial, Andrew! In addition, personally I'm also finding an Expression pedal very useful when playing Pedal Steel. Perhaps I should also mention that the little disk icon to the right of the harmonization settings has some useful presets. Of course, it's also where one can store and recall user-created harmonization settings.


I just purchased peddle steel yesterday. This is probably going to be a dumb question, but i cannot figure out how to use the harmonization. I select the key I want, but when I start playing, only the single note is played. No harmonies. Am I missing something else that I am supposed to be doing? Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2020)

You need to set Voice Mode to Harm Mono and use yellow keyswitches.


----------

